# RSPCA on Twitter



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

The RSPCA are trying to highten their profile.

RSCPA Hold 24-Hour Twitter Marathon To Show Public About Animal Emergencies | UK News | Sky News

surely the best way to heighten their profile is to do a good job and not just pts animals they can't make money on.

They seriously need a review of what they do and what they actualy stand for. 
If you twitter you could post that for me as i would not have a clue what to do.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

All they're doing is reporting the calls they get in...of course they'll get loads, of course there'll be some really bad sounding ones...doesn't mean they're going to do a damn thing about it....


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

what a waste of time and money

spend it on the animals you idiots


----------



## r00fus (Aug 11, 2011)

Twitter is free so I don't understand how they're wasting money?
Social networking has become very powerful and twitter is one of the best ways to get a message across, especially when you can advertise it in the news. 
I'm certain there work force won't have been laxed in anyway to provide this service.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

tinamary said:


> The RSPCA are trying to highten their profile.
> 
> RSCPA Hold 24-Hour Twitter Marathon To Show Public About Animal Emergencies | UK News | Sky News
> 
> ...


i twittered what you wrote :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

i know from working in one of their catteries that things like this are not run by the employees they are run by volunteers. so it will not be wasting any of their money really


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

I know the majority of volunteers in the RSPCA are there for the right reasons, however, they have blotted their copy paper as far as I am concerned when they slaughtered those dogs and in my opinion there should have been an investigation into that and prosecutions to follow. 

How can they seriously carry out their duties now - do the public have any respect or faith in them? I certainly do not.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

i cant speak for any of the other shelters. but the one ive been working at for nearly 2 years has never put a healthy cat down and never would.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

and i wudnt work there if they did


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> i cant speak for any of the other shelters. but the one ive been working at for nearly 2 years has never put a healthy cat down and never would.


It's not the healthy ones that I think people are referring to but the ones that with a little care, medication and attention could go on to enjoy life and it seems that there are so many stories of cats in that predicament being pts.

As always it is the few that spoil it for others.


----------



## maryrose1977 (Aug 7, 2011)

I called the RSPCA because the stray cat affectionately known as Tiddles to my family seriously needs help. She is a scabby little thing that looks like she recently had kittens. The refused to come out stating it was only a cat. :cursing:

Now my next door neighbour and myself are feeding the cat in the hope to catch it and get it some vet care. Poor cat is lovely and we havent seen her for a week. Breaks my heart and i would gladly take her in until she was healthy and a new home could be found.

Scarborough and this whole area is lacking in Cat Rescue centres. If i win the lottery thats exactly what we will be doing.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

they had a cat in with serious intestinal problems and they could of easily put it to sleep. but did they? no they gave it all of the medical attention it needed and it is now a fit and healthy cat again


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> they had a cat in with serious intestinal problems and they could of easily put it to sleep. but did they? no they gave it all of the medical attention it needed and it is now a fit and healthy cat again


Were they accompanied by a camera crew by any chance?


----------

